# How many pounds a month aprox.



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wondering how many pounds of cat food mix your hedgie eats a month, based on your own experience.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I tried weighing hedgehog food to determine how much my guys were eating, but my scale didn't weigh fractions of a gram, so I didn't think it helped much. Anyway.....when I did weigh for that week, averages were between 2 to 4 grams. There are 453.59 grams in a pound. (Also, keep in mind that Harvey only weighs 310 grams and Izzy weighs 321 grams ~ so they're both on the small side and I have trouble keeping weight on both of them.) So, averaging 3 grams a day, it would take my hedgehog 151.2 days to go through a pound. Some hedgehogs eat more than this. Regardless, it will last a very long time. 

Many people freeze their food to keep it fresh because it lasts so long.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Perfect answer, thank you very much.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

You're welcome.  Some petstores have samples of food for your pet to try before you invest in a whole bag. Other pet stores will let you return an open bag of food if your pet doesn't like it, so it's worth asking about their return policy on cat food.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure Inky even goes through a pound a month. If you make a mix of 2-3 foods, and buy 3lb bags or so, it will last forever.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Also, if you get a big bag, you can freeze some of it so it stays fresh. I just make a mix in a medium sized plastic container and when it gets low I take some out of the freezer to defrost and add it in


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Will regular refrigeration work or it has to be frozen? I got a small 1 cubic foot size fridge I plan to just toss my mealworms & crickets & other treats into when my hedgie comes..


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

hmm... interesting...

Satin ate ~8-10g of kibble per night; Tex eats ~11-13g of kibble per night... I want to do "easy" math, so let's make that 10g and 12g. Interesting hedgie fact: Satin weighed 640-670g; Tex weighs around 370-390g.

If there are 453.5924g in a pound, it would take Satin about 45 days and Tex about 38 days to go through a pound.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a reminder, even with freezing, there is still an expiry date and you'd be lucky to have a bag last near 6 months, usually less.


----------

